# Vintage digital watches



## namaracken

Show me your vintage digital watches. I'm proud to own this Seiko and it looks sick!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchbreath

Tossed my Fairchild years ago.


----------



## Slm643

This I bought it in "73" still working!









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## namaracken

Watchbreath said:


> Tossed my Fairchild years ago.


That's sad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## namaracken

Slm643 said:


> This I bought it in "73" still working!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Damn I think this was very expensive back in '73? How much was it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

This old screwback Marlin came with no bracelet off eBay and arrived the same day as this mesh. Noticed it fit ok and it hasn't left yet.


----------



## namaracken

yankeexpress said:


> This old screwback Marlin came with no bracelet off eBay and arrived the same day as this mesh. Noticed it fit ok and it hasn't left yet.


Cool watch! Need to try some mesh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

namaracken said:


> Damn I think this was very expensive back in '73? How much was it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was either 295.00 or 395.00 my memory isn't so good, but I was 19 years old...

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

Casio 81CS-36 from 1979.


----------



## namaracken

Slm643 said:


> It was either 295.00 or 395.00 my memory isn't so good, but I was 19 years old...
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Damn that was a lot of money back then.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## namaracken

GaryK30 said:


> Casio 81CS-36 from 1979.
> 
> View attachment 13911089


Cream dial wow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric.S

namaracken said:


> Cream dial wow
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought that was patina haha


----------



## Chascomm

Here are some oldies of mine, not all working unfortunately.










(who can spot the error in this photo?)


----------



## Chascomm

Here's a better photo of the Nelson:










And proof that the Datatime is working:










And here is one that died some time ago:


----------



## namaracken

Eric.S said:


> I thought that was patina haha


Mine has reddish vibe as you can see

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## namaracken

Chascomm said:


> Here are some oldies of mine, not all working unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (who can spot the error in this photo?)


Wow jump hours too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## namaracken

Chascomm said:


> Here's a better photo of the Nelson:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And proof that the Datatime is working:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is one that died some time ago:
> 
> View attachment 13912305


Beautiful data time. Which brand?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Citizen 
Ana-Digi 
41-9010











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## namaracken

Black5 said:


> Citizen
> Ana-Digi
> 41-9010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many watches, So little time...


Beautiful. These are pretty expensive these days

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

namaracken said:


> Beautiful. These are pretty expensive these days
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.
It took a while to find one in this condition. It still keeps great time as well - 0.2 s/d



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Carrot01

I'm sure you have all seen this one of mine, but here goes again


----------



## namaracken

Carrot01 said:


> I'm sure you have all seen this one of mine, but here goes again


Wow no I haven't. Thanks for showing, very beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm

namaracken said:


> Beautiful data time. Which brand?


DataTime. Made in Hong Kong with US module. I don't know which company owned the DT brand, but it might have been American owned. They seem to have flourished in that brief period when LED became very affordable, just before LCD flooded the market.


----------



## namaracken

Chascomm said:


> DataTime. Made in Hong Kong with US module. I don't know which company owned the DT brand, but it might have been American owned. They seem to have flourished in that brief period when LED became very affordable, just before LCD flooded the market.


Thanks for the info.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

namaracken said:


> Damn that was a lot of money back then.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha, I don't pay much more for my watches now I haven't broken the 1000.00 usd yet, I hope to keep it that way, unless I win the lottery! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richie070

Two of my favorite watches Casio W-300 and W-400


----------



## namaracken

Slm643 said:


> Hahaha, I don't pay much more for my watches now I haven't broken the 1000.00 usd yet, I hope to keep it that way, unless I win the lottery!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Haha I wish you bought a submariner for $300 back in 70's as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## namaracken

Richie070 said:


> Two of my favorite watches Casio W-300 and W-400


Rare stuff there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

namaracken said:


> Haha I wish you bought a submariner for $300 back in 70's as well
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This'll surprise you, I don't even want one now! 
The jewelry store I bought the Pulsar at also sold Rolex... 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## namaracken

Slm643 said:


> This'll surprise you, I don't even want one now!
> The jewelry store I bought the Pulsar at also sold Rolex...
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


But I'd choose the rolex. That would be hell lot of an investment haha. Just saying

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richie070

namaracken said:


> Rare stuff there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So true they are very hard to find I see the W-400, H-101 and H-110 and never see the W-300.


----------



## Richie070

Casio H-110


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

Too many to list - here's some of them.


----------



## Slm643

I recently sold my Casio databank color camera watch but I don't remember what it was called! Of course I don't have a photo of it... Darn it! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## namaracken

ChromeFreeDisco said:


> Too many to list - here's some of them.
> View attachment 13919579
> 
> View attachment 13919583


Digital guy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## namaracken

Slm643 said:


> I recently sold my Casio databank color camera watch but I don't remember what it was called! Of course I don't have a photo of it... Darn it!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


How was the camera?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Thats a lovely looking vintage.


----------



## Slm643

namaracken said:


> How was the camera?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually pretty good, the software was the worst part of it, and the watch was pretty cool looking. 
It looked very similar to this.. You could switch between a positive and negative display.. 
Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## namaracken

Slm643 said:


> Actually pretty good, the software was the worst part of it, and the watch was pretty cool looking.
> It looked very similar to this.. You could switch between a positive and negative display..
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


That's so futuristic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badger18

My Novus had it since new with box and papers .


----------



## steve laughlin

good stuff in here, I remember a lot of these old digitals when they were new.


----------



## Richie070

ChromeFreeDisco said:


> Too many to list - here's some of them.
> View attachment 13919579
> 
> View attachment 13919583


Awesome collection!!!


----------



## namaracken

Badger18 said:


> My Novus had it since new with box and papers .
> View attachment 13921057


From the future

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

Richie070 said:


> Awesome collection!!!


Thanks, I have a youtube channel devoted to them - see my sig.


----------



## namaracken

ChromeFreeDisco said:


> Thanks, I have a youtube channel devoted to them - see my sig.


Share the link. Interested

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgallamore

namaracken said:


> From the future
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a Cylon


----------



## cuthbert

jgallamore said:


> Looks like a Cylon


I think this guy is the real cylon:










Picture not mine but I have the same watch.


----------



## Victorv

This, and i have more, later i can post them










Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Richie070

ChromeFreeDisco said:


> Thanks, I have a youtube channel devoted to them - see my sig.


Ok will do and we do share the same hobbies on cars, motorcycles and watches great hobbies to be a part of imo, cheers!!


----------



## Keep_Scrolling

really enjoying this a939
picked this up on ebay cheap listed as 'not working'
took apart and cleaned out, lots of 40 year old dirt and grime blocking pushers
replaced battery and was delighted to discover it performs utterly perfectly
the looping countdown alarm is particularly nice for gym reps or RC airplane flying with fpv goggles 
here's a quick video
my.mixtape.moe/xqhjqh.mp4


----------



## eileen_fan

My favourite


----------



## Black5

Had this Citizen Multi-Alarm for a while in a drawer after it stopped working.
Gave it a bit of a clean and a new battery and it fired up!











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Adam Chance

I love the look of the old red LED watches

Is anyone currently making a similar style? (at least in display)


----------



## Chascomm

Adam Chance said:


> I love the look of the old red LED watches
> 
> Is anyone currently making a similar style? (at least in display)


Yes, there have been a steady stream of fashion brands making LED watches since Fossil revived them about 20 years ago (ironically only a few years after the last mainstream LED watch maker in Russia finally quit). Google "LED watch" and you will find a heap of them.

A random example:








The LED Watch Store

A couple of points to note before you go shopping:
- if you compare the look of the new ones with the vintage, you will see that the modern ones have much fatter segments which gives a different look.
- battery life may be an issue, especially if fitted with an hands-free accelerometer switch, unless the watch has a recharging capability.
- the digital-floating-in-space effect is very cool, but with the onset of long-sightedness I can no longer read my vintage LED watch.


----------



## peskydonut

I recently parted with this guy, but it was fun while it lasted. Seiko UC-2000. Some claim the "first computer watch". First debuted in 1984 and could be paired with a keyboard (UC-2100) or a dock/printer combination (UC-2200).

Functions:

Time
Alarm
Stopwatch
Memos

I didn't have the keyboard attachment, but there is an Android app out there that simulates the physical keyboard and I was able to use it to type memos. Very cool!


----------



## Reno

Michael Groß ("The Albatros") Special Edition












































Speedmaster cal. 1620


----------



## dan colt

Ruhla Eurochron 80s


----------



## Chascomm

This one is _not_ mine, nor do I have any association with the ebay seller, but I wanted to share the watch that today made me think "they don't make them like that any more"


----------



## polendo

ChromeFreeDisco said:


> Too many to list - here's some of them.
> View attachment 13919579
> 
> View attachment 13919583


There it is! The TC 600 in all its glory. Touch screen in the 80s. Saw it only once in Texas. 

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## casey70

Thread reminded me of a watch I'd kept from early 1980's, a Microma, which I didn't realize was the watch worn by Harrison Ford in Blade Runner. Now I'll have to look into eBay value...


----------



## gaijin

casey70 said:


> Thread reminded me of a watch I'd kept from early 1980's, a Microma, which I didn't realize *was the watch worn by Harrison Ford in Blade Runner*.
> 
> View attachment 14254517


Do you have any citation or video still to support that assertion?

TIA


----------



## ronnypudding

Chascomm said:


> This one is _not_ mine, nor do I have any association with the ebay seller, but I wanted to share the watch that today made me think "they don't make them like that any more"


I actually bought one and I don't think they are particularly "vintage", as evidenced by the EL backlight and the stretched font. It's ok for the price, though, considering it is all stainless.

Regards
Joe


----------



## casey70

gaijin said:


> Do you have any citation or video still to support that assertion?
> 
> TIA


Only what I found on the internet when I Googled the watch. Apparently the specific version in the movie had a different finish, but otherwise the same watch.

https://www.watchhunter.org/2017/10/watches-in-cinema-blade-runner-1982-harrison-ford-rick-deckard-microma-digital-lcd-pvd-watch.html

And also these:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Rare-Microma-Mens-Wristwatch-Blade-Runner-Hour-Day-Date-Stainlees-Steel/233127039628?hash=item364774528c:g:iisAAOSwBRZcXnjj&frcectupt=true

https://www.etsy.com/listing/605369018/the-blade-runner-microma-lcd-watch?ref=unav_listing-other-9


----------



## gaijin

casey70 said:


> Only what I found on the internet when I Googled the watch. Apparently the specific version in the movie had a different finish, but otherwise the same watch.
> 
> https://www.watchhunter.org/2017/10/watches-in-cinema-blade-runner-1982-harrison-ford-rick-deckard-microma-digital-lcd-pvd-watch.html
> 
> And also this:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Rare-Microma-Mens-Wristwatch-Blade-Runner-Hour-Day-Date-Stainlees-Steel/233127039628?hash=item364774528c:g:iisAAOSwBRZcXnjj&frcectupt=true


If you were to offer your watch for sale on ebay, and represented it as you have on this forum, i.e. "...the watch worn by Harrison Ford in Blade Runner," it would be a misrepresentation and not true.

The watch in Blade Runner is the PVD version, not the gold version you have. There was also a silver version which also is not the watch in Blade Runner. Your watch is similar to the Blade Runner watch in that it is the three-button version of the same make and model, but it is not the correct finish - thus drastically reducing its value to collectors.

Also, the info in the ebay link you posted is also a misrepresentation and not true. That listing shows the two-button version of the PVD finished watch, but the one in Blade Runner is the three-button version of the PVD finished watch. Again, similar, but not the same as the watch in the movie. Maybe that's why the seller is only asking about half of what the correct version of the watch would bring.

Here's another ebay listing that incorrectly claims some provenance with the Blade Runner movie, but is not the correct watch: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Rare-Microma-Mens-Wristwatch-Blade-Runner-Hour-Day-Date-Stainlees-Steel/192957668168?_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIM.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D20160323102634%26meid%3Db45c991e2377486db87d40258bd333fe%26pid%3D100623%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D233127039628%26itm%3D192957668168&_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1

The value of your watch would be closer to this listing I'm afraid.

HTH


----------



## casey70

gaijin said:


> If you were to offer your watch for sale on ebay, and represented it as you have on this forum, i.e. "...the watch worn by Harrison Ford in Blade Runner," it would be a misrepresentation and not true.
> 
> The watch in Blade Runner is the PVD version, not the gold version you have. There was also a silver version which also is not the watch in Blade Runner. Your watch is similar to the Blade Runner watch in that it is the three-button version of the same make and model, but it is not the correct finish - thus drastically reducing its value to collectors.
> 
> Also, the info in the ebay link you posted is also a misrepresentation and not true. That listing shows the two-button version of the PVD finished watch, but the one in Blade Runner is the three-button version of the PVD finished watch. Again, similar, but not the same as the watch in the movie. Maybe that's why the seller is only asking about half of what the correct version of the watch would bring.
> 
> Here's another ebay listing that incorrectly claims some provenance with the Blade Runner movie, but is not the correct watch: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Rare-Microma-Mens-Wristwatch-Blade-Runner-Hour-Day-Date-Stainlees-Steel/192957668168?_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIM.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D20160323102634%26meid%3Db45c991e2377486db87d40258bd333fe%26pid%3D100623%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D233127039628%26itm%3D192957668168&_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1
> 
> The value of your watch would be closer to this listing I'm afraid.
> 
> HTH


I didn't have my hopes up. I did mention the finish of mine is not the same as the one in the film, just the same brand and type. From what I've seen on eBay the ones that are working sell for considerably more than those not working. The one you linked says it works then doesn't, so flaky. I've ordered batteries so will test mine soon. Mine appears to be the same as the one in the Etsy listing I linked. The prices vary so much I really can't tell what mine might be worth. I suppose like lots of things, whatever someone is willing to pay.


----------



## Chascomm

ronnypudding said:


> I actually bought one and I don't think they are particularly "vintage", as evidenced by the EL backlight and the stretched font. It's ok for the price, though, considering it is all stainless.
> 
> Regards
> Joe


Thanks for clarifying that. I had no idea that Orient were still in the digital game.

So perhaps this is the watch that everybody is looking for when they ask about a modern classic dress style all-metal Japanese digital watch?


----------



## John MS

ronnypudding said:


> I actually bought one and I don't think they are particularly "vintage", as evidenced by the EL backlight and the stretched font. It's ok for the price, though, considering it is all stainless.
> 
> Regards
> Joe


The seller's pictures are dim without much contrast. How is the display in normal light.


----------



## ronnypudding

John MS said:


> The seller's pictures are dim without much contrast. How is the display in normal light.


The display is fine. Sorry, I don't have a picture handy. There is an unfortunate glue residue visible between the crystal and the face plate on mine - I purchased a black one.

As per Chascomm's statement, I'd say they fine for the price (being all stainless) and reasonably chunky on the wrist, like older orients were.

Regards

Joe


----------



## Victorv

ronnypudding said:


> The display is fine. Sorry, I don't have a picture handy. There is an unfortunate glue residue visible between the crystal and the face plate on mine - I purchased a black one.
> 
> As per Chascomm's statement, I'd say they fine for the price (being all stainless) and reasonably chunky on the wrist, like older orients were.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Joe


Hello Ronny,

Where can i buy one?

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## John MS

ronnypudding said:


> The display is fine. Sorry, I don't have a picture handy. There is an unfortunate glue residue visible between the crystal and the face plate on mine - I purchased a black one.
> 
> As per Chascomm's statement, I'd say they fine for the price (being all stainless) and reasonably chunky on the wrist, like older orients were.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Joe


Thank you. I'm tempted to push the buy button.


----------



## bradurani

Unworn NOS 1979 Seiko A239-502A









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

bradurani said:


> Unworn NOS 1979 Seiko A239-502A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Very cool piece.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Badger18

Probably already on here.


----------



## dropmyload

I just love the red LED type watches, have been trying to look for one on ebay with little luck, most are not working and the few that are are priced too high for me.

Any hints/tips where to snag such a watch?


----------



## Slm643

Bulova makes these and a silver model but it has blue display... 395.00 usd.














Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

Slm643 said:


> Bulova makes these and a silver model but it has blue display... 395.00 usd.
> View attachment 14285503
> View attachment 14285505
> 
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


You bought one?


----------



## Slm643

ronalddheld said:


> You bought one?


No, I'm not in the market for a new watch right now but it's from a name brand and they look cool!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## dropmyload

I dont want the Bulova, rather am looking for a more traditional LED watch. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## bradurani

Not sure the year or even the model number, but I love it!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Nice one ..


----------



## judg69

Texas Instruments TI3H lcd watch from the 1970's, high technology back in the day:


----------



## judg69

Texas Instruments TI3H lcd watch from the 1970's, high technology back in the day:
View attachment 14309919


----------



## michal_a

Hi, my first post here sińce I'm more into vintaga mechamical, but this dropped in and I thought I'd show it to you.

Digitally dispayed analog hands.









Wysłane z mojego Mi-4c przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## bradurani

What brand is that? It's cool!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

michal_a said:


> Hi, my first post here sińce I'm more into vintaga mechamical, but this dropped in and I thought I'd show it to you.
> 
> Digitally dispayed analog hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wysłane z mojego Mi-4c przy użyciu Tapatalka


Interesting!

Is the moon phase digital as well?

Set by the crown only?



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## michal_a

Hi, 
the name is unknown and the moon is just a picture. Hands are set by a single push-button that moves the minute hand around.

Wysłane z mojego Mi-4c przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## James A

Pulsar P3














Regards,


----------



## Black5

Just put a fresh battery is this little old classic.
M158-5000 World Time (Commonly known as the "Pan Am").











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Tongdaeng

James A said:


> Pulsar P3
> 
> View attachment 14347699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


That has an awesome Space: 1999 vibe to it.


----------



## fiskadoro

Jan. 1984 Seiko Speedmaster Tachymeter SSBA022 by Giugiaro


----------



## dropmyload

My Elektronika 1 arrived and I love it. But some digits are not complete. Any idea if I can fix this? Am assuming the LED is burnt out...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

For father's day I'm wearing an M159-5028, which reminds me of the 634 my father used to own.









Not doing too badly for accuracy either...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Black5

Switched to my Citizen Time-Track Ana-Digi from 1981 today.











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Carrot01

This one just arrived, very clean, unrestored & had very little use. Going to send it to the Seiko Kid to get him to restore it


----------



## Subafan

A Seiko from 1978


----------



## mikegj

Not sure if my attached image worked. My Dad worked for Fairchild starting in the early 70's.... I just started opening up his old collection of watches - most were unused. Not sure what the Casio is doing in there. I'll upload more pictures as I work through his collection.


----------



## Black5

mikegj said:


> View attachment 14459443
> 
> 
> Not sure if my attached image worked. My Dad worked for Fairchild starting in the early 70's.... I just started opening up his old collection of watches - most were unused. Not sure what the Casio is doing in there. I'll upload more pictures as I work through his collection.


That Tiffany & Co LED looks interesting...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Hoppyjr

I had these two (not my photos) back in the mid-70's. I'd had the red LED digitals first, then found these from Sensor and they were very cool. The LCD display meant no buttons to push, but other LCD's existed so that isn't a big deal. The difference is the Sensor watches had a tritium capsule behind the LCD display, providing a green backlight that was always on with no buttons to push. They also had some (minimal) water resistance, so washing hands or the car was possible without worry.


----------



## mikegj

A few more watches have emerged from the attic......they belong in an austin powers movie....


----------



## killme

Seiko A359 from 80' after my full restoration









Seiko D229, with palladium coated case. After many efforts, now in it's shining glory


----------



## Carrot01

To follow on from my post on the previous page.

The *'SeikoKid' * replaced the lcd & got my Lemon drop running. Just have to wait for it to be posted back to me, then give it a bit of a brush up & wear it


----------



## Barbababa

This was when I got it, now with new crystal and new solderings inside. Runs like a champ, but the lamp is a joke


----------



## ChadHahn

Yesterday I found this watch from 1978 at a thrift store. The battery was on it's last legs but it still was working. The watch has the original band (that seems not to have been cut down) and is in very good shape.

This watch was one of the first digital watches with an alarm. It has a count down timer, an alarm, a repeating alarm and an hourly chime. Other than the alarms it only has date, hours, minutes and seconds. The time is military only.

The watch has a raised back to act as a resonator and the alarm has different volume settings. It has a fairly loud alarm.


----------



## ChadHahn

View attachment 14587949


Yesterday I found this watch from 1978 at a thrift store. The battery was on it's last legs but it still was working. The watch has the original band (that seems not to have been cut down) and is in very good shape.

This watch was one of the first digital watches with an alarm. It has a count down timer, an alarm, a repeating alarm and an hourly chime. Other than the alarms it only has date, hours, minutes and seconds. The time is military only.

The watch has a raised back to act as a resonator and the alarm has different volume settings. It has a fairly loud alarm.


----------



## Christopher.Chang33

Pulsay Y951! It's Analog with a fabulous LCD overlay









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

ChadHahn said:


> View attachment 14587949
> 
> 
> Yesterday I found this watch from 1978 at a thrift store. The battery was on it's last legs but it still was working. The watch has the original band (that seems not to have been cut down) and is in very good shape.
> 
> This watch was one of the first digital watches with an alarm. It has a count down timer, an alarm, a repeating alarm and an hourly chime. Other than the alarms it only has date, hours, minutes and seconds. The time is military only.
> 
> The watch has a raised back to act as a resonator and the alarm has different volume settings. It has a fairly loud alarm.


Nice.
I've never seen that one before.
Looks a little similar to an M158 case at first glance.
What model is it?



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## ChadHahn

Black5 said:


> Nice.
> I've never seen that one before.
> Looks a little similar to an M158 case at first glance.
> What model is it?


It's an A029-4000. This one has a mirrored bezel. They came in other colors.


----------



## Christopher.Chang33

Wheeee Old Timex Digital Chronooooo!


----------



## Christopher.Chang33

Wheeee Old Timex Quartz Digital Chronooooo!

View attachment 14594307


----------



## Black5

Christopher.Chang33 said:


> Wheeee Old Timex Digital Chronooooo!
> 
> View attachment 14594307


And alarm,
And timer,
And World Time!

Very unusual piece.

Do you know how old it is?



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Christopher.Chang33

From what I gather it's late 70s or early 80s based on similar looking Timex watches on google. I just pulled it out of my watch box and looked around the watch just has Timex K cell on the back, I might have to pop the back off and see if I can see some date codes or something on the circuit board. 

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christopher.Chang33

Oh I just picked this up on the weekend! Found it at a thrift store and gave it the ole toothbrush cleaning.

A naked DW5600 with screw back (module 901) on the original strap!









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan colt

Elektronika 5


----------



## dan colt

View attachment 14610179


Elektronika 5


----------



## A320

Christopher.Chang33 said:


> Oh I just picked this up on the weekend! Found it at a thrift store and gave it the ole toothbrush cleaning.
> 
> A naked DW5600 with screw back (module 901) on the original strap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


Nice find. I have a soft spot for the early squares.

Be careful not to snap off any of those screws when you fit a new bezel on.


----------



## Christopher.Chang33

Oh just got another! A Pulsar Y651

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Meatshield the Yeti

This thread has me hankering for my old Casio AE-20W and the similar models -- remember back when digital watch faces were a thing for about ten seconds in the '80s?


----------



## Chascomm

dan colt said:


> View attachment 14610179
> 
> 
> Elektronika 5


'Lithium'. Cool!


----------



## GeneSederholm

Interesting LED monster I scored on Ebay a few months ago from a London, England seller for $89.00 including shipping. I've always loved "TV" watches especially LED models and I've loved LED watches since I purchased the very first Pulsar LED in the early 1970's.

This is from a now defunct company in Spain called 666 Barcelona, only available in Europe, (yeah, I know, 666...yikes! ) Massive and really solidly and quality built. Keeps spot on time checking it with my atomic clock.

Really too large for my small wrist but I still love it. Top button shows time, bottom shows seconds and date.





















A real fun watch!


----------



## GeneSederholm

It’s interesting too as the watch face in different light and angles will go from jet black to a mirror like finish.

By the way, very interesting thread and great pictures of classic digital watches!


----------



## Black5

GeneSederholm said:


> Interesting LED monster I scored on Ebay a few months ago from a London, England seller for $89.00 including shipping. I've always loved "TV" watches especially LED models and I've loved LED watches since I purchased the very first Pulsar LED in the early 1970's.
> 
> This is from a now defunct company in Spain called 666 Barcelona, only available in Europe, (yeah, I know, 666...yikes! ) Massive and really solidly and quality built. Keeps spot on time checking it with my atomic clock.
> 
> Really too large for my small wrist but I still love it. Top button shows time, bottom shows seconds and date.
> 
> View attachment 14620897
> View attachment 14620899
> View attachment 14620913
> 
> 
> A real fun watch!





GeneSederholm said:


> It's interesting too as the watch face in different light and angles will go from jet black to a mirror like finish.
> 
> By the way, very interesting thread and great pictures of classic digital watches!


Interesting, but not really vintage is it?
The large size led digits make me think this is a more modern interpretation?



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Chascomm

Black5 said:


> Interesting, but not really vintage is it?
> The large size led digits make me think this is a more modern interpretation?


That was my thought, too.


----------



## GeneSederholm

Okay, my mistake. Discontinued, not really vintage. Sorry if I offended anyone.

Nice watches and photos all!

Recent old Timex purchase from Ebay for $5.00. All it needed was a battery. I'm pretty sure it's vintage. Boy, these old digitals sure keep great time!


----------



## sgtlmj




----------



## Black5

GeneSederholm said:


> Okay, my mistake. Discontinued, not really vintage. Sorry if I offended anyone.
> 
> Nice watches and photos all!
> 
> Recent old Timex purchase from Ebay for $5.00. All it needed was a battery. I'm pretty sure it's vintage. Boy, these old digitals sure keep great time!
> 
> View attachment 14622963


No offence taken.

The old watches in this thread are just a little scared of the young whippersnappers moving in on their territory...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Black5

sgtlmj said:


>


Interesting.

Is that a touchpad on the front, or buttons that look like a touchpad?

I thought the Omega 1640 and it's Tissot F1 cousin were the only ones that did this?



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Uncle Miltie

My father purchased this watch from Tiffany in Chicago in early March 1973. Still works, one of my favorites.


----------



## Black5

Uncle Miltie said:


> My father purchased this watch from Tiffany in Chicago in early March 1973. Still works, one of my favorites.
> View attachment 14627749


Classic!



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Black5

Walking the dogs with a Citizen Time Track Ana-Digi...
1981












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Zapcity

Hi, Just been given my Dad's old Casio 83QS-27. Always loved the simplicity.









Fitted a battery and all seems OK except for the date display.

You should be able to adjust day display between SU, MO, TU, WE, TH, FR, SA, SU but it displays SE, MH, TR, WA, TU, FO, SU.

Don't suppose anyone would know why this happens or how to correct as manual doesn't help? Thanks.


----------



## mougino

Zapcity said:


> Hi, Just been given my Dad's old Casio 83QS-27. Always loved the simplicity.
> 
> View attachment 14676441
> 
> 
> Fitted a battery and all seems OK except for the date display.
> 
> You should be able to adjust day display between SU, MO, TU, WE, TH, FR, SA, SU but it displays SE, MH, TR, WA, TU, FO, SU.
> 
> Don't suppose anyone would know why this happens or how to correct as manual doesn't help? Thanks.


I don't know for this specific model but on other older digital Casios you need to hold down (A) for about 2 seconds to go in settings mode then press (C) several times until language flashes in the top right box, select new language with (D) and finally press (A) to exit.

(A) (C) (D) are respectively top-left, bottom-left, and bottom-right pushbuttons.

Btw congrats for this simple classic timepiece!


----------



## Zapcity

Thanks mougino. I'll give this a try!


----------



## bradurani

Seiko collection nearing completion


----------



## ddru

Can I get an ID on this one please?


----------



## Black5

ddru said:


> Can I get an ID on this one please?
> View attachment 14733785


Looks like a TS-3000.
It should have the model on the back...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Black5

bradurani said:


> Seiko collection nearing completion
> View attachment 14726161
> View attachment 14726167
> View attachment 14726171
> View attachment 14726173
> View attachment 14726175
> View attachment 14726179
> View attachment 14726183
> View attachment 14726185
> View attachment 14726187


Very nice collection.
Seems to be quite a variety of vintage digital models there.
Is there a particular focus for your collecting?



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## bradurani

Black5 said:


> bradurani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko collection nearing completion
> View attachment 14726161
> View attachment 14726167
> View attachment 14726171
> View attachment 14726173
> View attachment 14726175
> View attachment 14726179
> View attachment 14726183
> 
> View attachment 14726185
> View attachment 14726187
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice collection.
> Seems to be quite a variety of vintage digital models there.
> Is there a particular focus for your collecting?
> 
> 
> 
> Gunnar_917 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...
Click to expand...

Thank you! The focus is simply early Seiko digitals. I'm especially draw to "firsts". Included here is the first LCD chronograph (0634), first LCD world time (M158), first LCD calculator (C153)


----------



## JohnsJags

Hi- New member... Paid too much for this Nepro XJS, but it was cheap compared to the car!


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## catmandogmany

ALBA(SEIKO) W136-4A20, It's my first digital watch on my life.
the first one(on the left) was broken last year.
but I'm lucky, I found them at local flea market.


----------



## killme

A stunner from 1979


----------



## PAUL H.

Cheers p


----------



## thorn79

I just fixed my Seiko that I got in Munich in 1982 when I went to college there. I wore it until 2000 when the LCD had turned black on part of it, it's been in my desk since. I recently found a new LCD panel online so I thought I try to fix it. The one day digit is still not showing, I'm having trouble with the rubber connector between the circuit block and LCD. I didn't realize how beat up it is until I took a photo of it. :think:


----------



## yankeexpress

1992 model TRW-100 inbound, supposed to be NOS


----------



## mougino

1985 wrist computer Seiko UC2000.


----------



## Rocket1991

Casio trigraph


----------



## Chascomm

Spotted on eBay...


----------



## Black5

Chascomm said:


> Spotted on eBay...
> 
> View attachment 14824613


They were pretty well featured watches for the day.

What's it asking?

Here's my slightly different variant...











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Chascomm

Black5 said:


> What's it asking?


About $60 if I recall correctly. Shame about the state of the LCD.

Looking at yours, it is fascinating to see how a few design tweaks can change the vibe from sporty to dressy.


----------



## Black5

Chascomm said:


> About $60 if I recall correctly. Shame about the state of the LCD.
> 
> Looking at yours, it is fascinating to see how a few design tweaks can change the vibe from sporty to dressy.


And shifting the function indicators from the bottom (mine) to the top of the display is an interesting move.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## GeneSederholm

Uncle Miltie, very nice! So neat you’ve preserved it all these years! 

Brings back memories. I bought one, (not Tiffany), also in 1973. Those things were expensive! I paid $600.00 for mine and had to pay in installments. I loved that thing. The jeweler I bought it from said digital watches were just a passing fad and wouldn’t last long and tried to get me to buy a Rolex, (a Submariner was about the same price), but I bought it anyway.

I loved that thing and wore it every waking minute for about 1 1/2 years. I almost wore the battery out lighting it up about every 5 minutes.  Alas, I finally decided I needed a Rolex and traded it in for a Rolex date Submariner as I had been in a Marine Corps transport squadron during Viet Nam and all the pilots wore Rolexes. 

The Submariner was $660.00, (I also had to make payments in installments), and they gave me $350.00 for the Pulsar as a trade in. I wore the Rolex for the next 25 years and sold it about 10 years ago for 4 times what I paid for it. However, I always kind of missed the Pulsar. Good memories!


----------



## Wolfsatz

Vintage Timex

Vintage ABC by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mougino

Just won an auction as only bidder and this beauty is now incoming 









Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## Chascomm

mougino said:


> Just won an auction as only bidder and this beauty is now incoming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


Very nice specimen! I;ve been looking at a few of these on ebay. The prices are giving me a nosebleed.


----------



## mougino

Chascomm said:


> Very nice specimen! I;ve been looking at a few of these on ebay. The prices are giving me a nosebleed.


Indeed, they go around $400-500 but I was lucky to snag this one at $125. Surprised there was no competition...

Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## Chascomm

mougino said:


> Indeed, they go around $400-500 but I was lucky to snag this one at $125. Surprised there was no competition...


Score!!! :-!


----------



## Black5

Let's go back to 1991.
Citizen Wingman C080 Ana-Digi World Time...

View attachment 15079135


----------



## Black5

Let's go back to 1991.
Citizen Wingman C080 Ana-Digi World Time...

View attachment 15079135


----------



## OnyxNight

I really love all these vintage digitals. Some of the stuff posted here is amazing.


----------



## ChadHahn

mougino said:


> Just won an auction as only bidder and this beauty is now incoming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


A friend of mine was an exchange student in Japan back in the early 80s. The family he lived with gave him a watch similar to this when we came back to the states.


----------



## ronnypudding

Just plunking this one here. I'm not exactly sure of the date of manufacture, but it is all stainless and was quite beat up when I got it.

Regards

Joe


----------



## ronnypudding

Seiko a133 from 1977. Yesterday's watch of the day. This one has a fantastic alarm. I sometimes forget it is set, then have to go hunting through the house for the source of the infernal beeping...
Regards
Joe


----------



## John MS

Nice looking A133. I found a similarly styled A257 from 1980 at a local estate sale.


----------



## PennyTheDog

I'm the very happy new owner of this '80s Ironman. It brings back a lot of memories from my high school days as an obsessive cross country and track runner on a very good team. Back then I wore it year after year on a faded orange nylon strap to match our team colors.


----------



## Rocket1991

PennyTheDog said:


> I'm the very happy new owner of this '80s Ironman. It brings back a lot of memories from my high school days as an obsessive cross country and track runner on a very good team. Back then I wore it year after year on a faded orange nylon strap to match our team colors.
> View attachment 15128723


It should be 1992-1995 you can check time code on the back
https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Budget_Watch_Collecting/Timex_date_codes


----------



## PennyTheDog

Yes, you're exactly right: March, 1994. I guess maybe the giveaway is indiglo rather than light? Thanks for the help!



Rocket1991 said:


> PennyTheDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the very happy new owner of this '80s Ironman. It brings back a lot of memories from my high school days as an obsessive cross country and track runner on a very good team. Back then I wore it year after year on a faded orange nylon strap to match our team colors.
> View attachment 15128723
> 
> 
> 
> It should be 1992-1995 you can check time code on the back
> https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Budget_Watch_Collecting/Timex_date_codes
Click to expand...


----------



## Rocket1991

PennyTheDog said:


> Yes, you're exactly right: March, 1994. I guess maybe the giveaway is indiglo rather than light? Thanks for the help!


I have same watch


----------



## Black5

I'm having a vintage digital week.
Today it's a Citizen Ana-Digi from the 70's...


----------



## Kilovolt

b-)


----------



## Black5

Continuing on with my vintage digital wearing phase this week.

Seiko Pan Am World Timer from 1977...









SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Black5

Continuing my vintage Digital journey today:
Seiko H357...









SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## catmandogmany

alba-seiko w1364a20 with mn shape strap.


----------



## catmandogmany

double post.


----------



## mougino

catmandogmany said:


> alba-seiko w1364a20 with mn shape strap.
> View attachment 15196013
> 
> View attachment 15196015


Wow, where did you find this one? Can't find it in eBay even in finished sales...


----------



## catmandogmany

hi,mougino.
you can find 18mm mn here.
https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/marine-nationale-straps

but,their mn's are not perfect...


----------



## catmandogmany

double.


----------



## mougino

catmandogmany said:


> hi,mougino.
> you can find 18mm mn here.
> https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/marine-nationale-straps
> 
> but,their mn's are not perfect...


Thanks but I was talking about the watch


----------



## catmandogmany

>mougino
i'm in japan, and i got it @ local flea market.


----------



## catmandogmany

upp, double post.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## watchustebbing

I have this one...I've kept it because it's brand new! Still has original clear protection plastic. Very thin too. Not sure of the year, 80's? 90's? 
Just put in a new battery and put it back in the box. Haha.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catmandogmany

it' my seiko/alba w040-5050. it can settings dual independent clock time.
upper side are 1st, bottom side are 2nd.


----------



## catmandogmany

why my every posts gonna double post...?


----------



## Georgewg

catmandogmany said:


> why my every posts gonna double post...?


I have the same problem. Most of the time that I post I get a double post too. I wonder if there's a glitch on the website causing this to happen.

The great John Holmes wears a digital watch.


----------



## Georgewg

catmandogmany said:


> why my every posts gonna double post...?


I have the same problem. Most of the time that I post I get a double post too. I wonder if there's a glitch on the website causing this to happen.

The great John Holmes wears a digital watch.


----------



## Radiolarian

Seiko G757 is my oldest watch that I got new. It's a variant of Bond's 007 watch from Octopussy, 1983. I'm sure I can get this baby running again. If not, I'm gonna buy a good donor G757.








Casio BM-100W, from ~1989, which is probably still running. Just gotta pop a couple 395 batteries in, try a reset, and cross fingers.








This Armitron Martian Wars, ~early 80s, is probably a couple years older than the G757, but it's a replacement for the one I lost way back. Got it in the late 90s or so. It should still work. Just took the battery out since I was t gonna wear it.


----------



## Radiolarian

namaracken said:


> Show me your vintage digital watches. I'm proud to own this Seiko and it looks sick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool digits! Especially like that it's a Sports 100


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## JamesAtCT

Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 15243565


Can we get some more info on this seemingly crooked watch?

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino

JamesAtCT said:


> Can we get some more info on this seemingly crooked watch?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


https://wornandwound.com/introducing-the-jdm-seiko-x-giugiaro-design-motorcycle-collection/


----------



## JamesAtCT

mougino said:


> https://wornandwound.com/introducing-the-jdm-seiko-x-giugiaro-design-motorcycle-collection/


That's very neat, especially rotating the bezel to change modes

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnypudding

DW-1000 from 1982. I expect to have a bezel prototype 3D printed this weekend.
Regards
Joe


----------



## Kilovolt

JamesAtCT said:


> Can we get some more info on this seemingly crooked watch?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


It's a 1983 Seiko Giugiaro A828

https://grail-watch.com/2019/01/18/2018-seiko-giugiaro-reissue-speedmaster-sbjg-ssba-a828-a825/


----------



## computer_freak

Found this watch online. A Seiko/Alba copy of a Seiko. Strange world we live in.










Original:


----------



## Wolfsatz

Vintage!!!.... vibe

Y PAC by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mougino

Wolfsatz said:


> Vintage!!!.... vibe
> 
> Y PAC by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Excellent! <3


----------



## Rocket1991

computer_freak said:


> Found this watch online. A Seiko/Alba copy of a Seiko. Strange world we live in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original:


You very very wrong about these 
#1 "original" came years after copy.
#2 alba is subbrand of Seiko so they do share a lot similarities for obvious reasons
#3 that generic square for digital watch whit 4 buttons...


----------



## computer_freak

Rocket1991 said:


> You very very wrong about these
> #1 "original" came years after copy.
> #2 alba is subbrand of Seiko so they do share a lot similarities for obvious reasons
> #3 that generic square for digital watch whit 4 buttons...


Seems like I mixed up the original and the copy. And I know about the subbrand, which is why I states Seiko/Alba.

Wouldn't say it's a generic square. The metal case with round sides, the buttons at a specific angle, the black insert around the screen, the bracelet with the stripe in the middle and identical style links. They are both very similar to each other.


----------



## Rocket1991

computer_freak said:


> Seems like I mixed up the original and the copy. And I know about the subbrand, which is why I states Seiko/Alba.
> 
> Wouldn't say it's a generic square. The metal case with round sides, the buttons at a specific angle, the black insert around the screen, the bracelet with the stripe in the middle and identical style links. They are both very similar to each other.


That's not copy this is typical Seiko corporate design. which was quite common at the time and to some extend was found in Casio and some other brands. 
Square G-shocks is not original square. It was made square because other digital watches shared same look.
























2010 Seiko was specially made to look like these early 80s watches .


----------



## mougino




----------



## OnyxNight

Timex 555. It has a retro style but the code on the back indicates it was made in April 2010, so it's only a decade old.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Only a few months old.. but can't deny the 80s vibe
TPac by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## othertbone

I love the calculator watch!


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## dreamyourdream

Christopher.Chang33 said:


> Wheeee Old Timex Digital Chronooooo!
> 
> View attachment 14594307


OMG I have searched this watch for such a long time! If you ever wanted to sell it please contact me. Thank you so much! cheers Patrick


----------



## topslop1

dreamyourdream said:


> OMG I have searched this watch for such a long time! If you ever wanted to sell it please contact me. Thank you so much! cheers Patrick


And I thought my iron man was old.. not even close. What's the date of mfg on that?


----------



## dreamyourdream

topslop1 said:


> And I thought my iron man was old.. not even close. What's the date of mfg on that?


1979/80


----------



## Maxgus

A939-5000 maybe 1980-83.


----------



## Caledonia




----------



## mougino




----------



## archaeobeat

I like my seiko h558-5000/9 and re issue.


----------



## mougino

1984 "Baby Arnie" 😉


----------



## Caledonia

An old Ingersoll


----------



## Caledonia

Late 80's/early 1990's Quemax with TWO Thursday's on the abbreviated weekdays 😆


----------



## asahi

Casio Blue Thunder “Fake“


----------



## Deity42

My Casiotron collection so far.


----------



## Chascomm

asahi said:


> Casio Blue Thunder “Fake“
> View attachment 16836205
> 
> 
> View attachment 16836207
> 
> 
> View attachment 16836208
> 
> 
> View attachment 16836210
> 
> 
> View attachment 16836212
> 
> 
> View attachment 16836213
> 
> 
> View attachment 16836215


Why "fake"? I can see that it is a dual-layer ana-digi, with general styling resembling the Casio popularly known as 'Blue Thunder' (mostly because apart from the display, the Casio has no particularly distinguishing features), but given that this has it's own branding, it scarcely deserves to be called "fake".

Do you know who made the module?

By the way, it's great to see a dual-layer in such excellent condition.


----------



## asahi

Chascomm said:


> Why "fake"? I can see that it is a dual-layer ana-digi, with general styling resembling the Casio popularly known as 'Blue Thunder' (mostly because apart from the display, the Casio has no particularly distinguishing features), but given that this has it's own branding, it scarcely deserves to be called "fake".


So I put it in quotation marks.




Chascomm said:


> By the way, it's great to see a dual-layer in such excellent condition.


It doesn't have any Names on it.

To the left of the Battery is the piezo speaker in the Module.


----------



## Bad Juju

Although I've perused these forums for years I never registered. So, I'm a brand spanking new member and this is my first post on watchuseek.

1975 German made Kienzle LED with a National Semiconductor WM 02 module. I found this minty (maybe NOS) watch on eBay in May of 2020 for EUR 104.00.





  








Kienzle LED Watch 02.jpg




__
Bad Juju


__
5 mo ago


----------



## Caledonia

Bad Juju said:


> Although I've perused these forums for years I never registered. So, I'm a brand spanking new member and this is my first post on watchuseek.
> 
> 1975 German made Kienzle LED with a National Semiconductor WM 02 module. I found this minty (maybe NOS) watch on eBay in May of 2020 for EUR 104.00.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kienzle LED Watch 02.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Bad Juju
> 
> 
> __
> 5 mo ago


Welcome to the forums Bad Juju 👍


----------



## Bad Juju

Caledonia said:


> Welcome to the forums Bad Juju 👍


Thank you very much!


----------



## mistermatt

Just found this Helbros stainless steel piece, maybe from the 80's? The bracelet that it came with was terrible (I think stock), but is very comfortable now on a seatbelt single pass strap. I also need to find a tiny e-clip for the start/stop pusher


----------



## Deity42

Can't get more 1975 than this. I think the cuffs were originally made for a Timex which makes them even older.








I also do not seek out the 81QS/CSes, but sellers of stuff I want always seem to have extra so I grab them. I'm up to three of them now. They have become one of my favorite dailies.


----------



## Tootsee

My beautiful Silver Wave. The alarm is incredibly loud.


----------

